# Weed Identification Needed!



## aperfcrcle (Apr 15, 2020)

I have this popping up all over my lawn. Couldn't prodiamine this year because of seeding in the spring, but i did hit it with 2 rounds of Pro-Scape starter with Meso in the early spring.. That being said, it looks more like quack then crab to me, which i'm hoping is not the case. Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

It is certainly a grass species. Probably orchard grass (Dactylis glomerata). Unfortunately, I can not see the ligula for sure. It should be long and fringed.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Apr 15, 2020)

here are some more pictures of this weed.. don't know if it's crab grass but it almost seems like quack?? trying to figure out if i should just torch each of these areas before i aerate and overseed..


----------

